# Orlando Magic Preseason Player of the Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm going to do this like I did last season, where I select a player of the game for each game as well as a few honorable mentions. I'll start a new thread for the regular season, this one will just cover our seven preseason games.

  

Schedule:
Tuesday, Oct. 12: Orlando vs. Memphis, 7:00 p.m.
Wednesday, Oct. 13: Orlando at Atlanta, 7:30 p.m.
Friday, Oct. 15: Orlando at Miami, 8:00 p.m. on Sunshine
Sunday, Oct. 17: Orlando vs. Dallas, 6:00 p.m. 
Thursday, Oct. 21: Orlando at New Orleans, 8:00 p.m.
Saturday, Oct. 23: Orlando vs. Houston, 7:00 p.m.
Wednesday, Oct. 27: Orlando vs. Miami, 7:00 p.m.

Roster:
2 Stacey Augmon F-G 
00 Earl Barron C 
4 Tony Battie C-F 
10 Keith Bogans G 
7 Michael Bradley F 
13 Kelvin Cato C 
*55 Andrew DeClercq C 
00 Corsley Edwards F 
3 Steve Francis G 
8 Pat Garrity F 6-9 
33 Grant Hill F 
12 Dwight Howard F 
41 Mario Kasun C 
5 Cuttino Mobley G 
14 Jameer Nelson G 
00 Jemeil Rich G 
9 DeShawn Stevenson G 
15 Hidayet Turkoglu F 
00 Ajani Williams F-C 

*Will not play due to injury


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Pat Garrity is healthy?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Pat Garrity is healthy?


He's supposed to play in the preseason. He sat out yesterday's scrimmage, but supposedly the injury is only minor and he shouldn't miss much time.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Grizzlies 99, Magic 95 

Player of the Game:








Dwight Howard: 18 Points(8-12 FG) 9 Rebounds, 2 Steals

Honorable Mention:
Steve Francis- 19 Points(4-12 FG), 7 Rebounds, 7 Assists
Cuttino Mobley- 24 Points(9-16 FG)
Hedo Turkoglu- 15 Points(6-8 FG, 2-2 3-PT) 2 Rebounds

Preseason Player of the Game Breakdown:
Dwight Howard- 1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Orlando 88, Atlanta 96  

Player of the Game:








Steve Francis: 18 Points(4-6 FG) 4 Rebounds in 20 Minutes

Honorable Mention:
Stacey Augmon- 12 Points(3-6 FG) 3 Rebounds in 19 Minutes

Preseason Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 1
Dwight Howard- 1


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Miami 95, Orlando 89  

Player of the Game:








Steve Francis: 17 Points(5-14 FG) 8 Assists, 6 Rebounds, 3 Steals

Honorable Mention:
Dwight Howard- 17 Points(6-11 FG) 10 Rebounds
Jameer Nelson- 17 Points(6-11 FG)

Preseason Player of the Game Breakdown:
Steve Francis- 2
Dwight Howard- 1


----------

